# storage facilities



## jacky mclean (Feb 27, 2013)

We are moving to Umbria, Italy in October and would like to do a long term storage of our furniture. Can anyone tell me where a facility (like we have in the UK) is in the Umbrian area where we can store our furniture?


----------



## Giacomina (May 30, 2012)

I found one in Bergamo, very nice people run it and they speak english. I think its called Maxicubo.

I recommend them, everything went smoothly and not over priced for italy, but be prepared for a shock because its not as inexpensive or convienient as it is in UK or North America! Also there are not many in Italy, you will be fortunate to find 5 personal storage businesses in the entire country.

Good luck!


----------



## jacky mclean (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you


----------

